# Are you familiar with Duell, this is my next steel project



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Seems like (based on my slight research) Duell Bicycles from the Netherlands/Belgium are not that well known outside of Europe. Duell is a Dutch brand of frames made by Jan Van Dalen and within Europe they have quite a name for craftsmanship.

I have been looking and waiting patiently for my next steel bike. I kinda had my eye out for a Merckx MX-L or another Max framed bike. They are hard to find and usually very expensive and have always been out of my "willing to spend" price range when I find them in my size (58CM c-c).

I follow a group on FB called Steel is Real and lots of fantastic frames and bikes are for sale there daily it seems. So I watch and watch and finally a beautiful frame pops up in my size for a reasonable price and it is made from my second favorite tubing, Columbus EL-OS. It's a Duell from 1996, handmade for a client by Jan Van Dalen. I made an offer and what do you know, I am the new owner. The frame showed up yesterday and I am over the moon.

Craptastic iPhone picture, sorry...



















Slightly better one from the seller










Now I have decisions to make. I have a new set of Shimano Ultegra WH-6800 wheels for it. My understanding is that 11 speed is 11 speed and I can use a Shimano cassette with Campagnolo. I am still torn though between Ultegra 6800 and Athena 11. My plastic bike is Ultegra and there is something to be said for keeping things common...

I also managed to find a deal on a sweet Cinelli Grammo Ti stem, that is coming from Austria and not here yet.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Something else kinda cool that I did not realize until I had the frame in-hand, the only decals on the frame are the Columbus decals, everything else is paint. One of the nicest factory paint jobs I have seen. I love the brake bridge and the seat cluster too, nice touches.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice... the fork crown and seatpost collar look to be especially fine. As a devotee of Athena, I could only steer you in one direction!


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I am going to take some better pictures this weekend with a real camera. The frame does have a few neat touches like the seat cluster and brake bridge.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Several years ago, like you, I ran across a Duell --also seemed like a great buy for the quality of the frame, and I did a little research and realized that I wasn't imagining the value.

Nice find--can't wait to see some better pictures!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice! be religiously prudent about using the correct seat post size and NOT over tightening the seat binder. Seen a few of that type lug cluster snapped off in my day...


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

robt57 said:


> Nice! be religiously prudent about using the correct seat post size and NOT over tightening the seat binder. Seen a few of that type lug cluster snapped off in my day...


Should be a 27.2 AFAIK, though I stuck one in and it does get tight! Would not be a 27 would it? AFAIK ELOS is 27.2??


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Few more pictures I took today, I obviously need a photography lesson...sorry.









































































Anyone familiar with this Columbus decal, I have not seen it with the funny symbol at the bottom.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

*Revived to show how the bike looks now.*

So, I'm pretty sure this is my bike now so I thought I'd update it a bit since I finally got it built back up. Went with Campagnolo 11 speed, mix of new Super Record, Record, with a Used RD and some nice Campagnolo Eurus wheels. Bike as built in the pics in now just 18 lbs 2 ozs. A great rider that is beautifully made. Just enough flex in the frame to absorb the chatter of the rough roads I ride while not giving up any speed. Tonights solo ride on it was a 19.2 mph avg over a route just under 27 miles. One of my best times on this route this year.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Nice build. 
The aesthetics of modern cranks really stink, tho' (not a criticism - just the way it is)
It would seem the prior owner and Karel didn't ride it much.

The handlebar looks short and shallow and fits the quill stem - what is it?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL, here I am reviving this old thread. I have not been on this site in a long time!

@SantaCruz , I spent enough time on it to hit about 1500 miles, so not a lot but more than enough to determine it was too flexy for a clyde such as myself.

@jamesdak , your build is so much nicer than mine! I know you have lots of nice bikes to choose from, so it says a bunch about the Duell that you enjoy it.


----------

